# no TWAIN folder in system??



## MrDarling (Feb 27, 2005)

hi all , I'm new here and use a Mac osx 10.2.8


I got a polaroid digital camera and been working ok with it importing the pictures into iphoto.
I used it to film a little , ca, couldn't open the file any where (its* an asf extension) 
So I installed the software that came with - PhotoImpression and when trying to import pictures or film I get the message: "can't find TWAIN library in your system"

I searched and I do have a Twain library in a Image capture folder in osx:system:library folder.
It does seems like I have 3 library folders though 
1. osx:Library
2. osx:system:library
3. osx:users:user:library

so, whats up and how can I fix it. Or better yet, any other way to convert the asf film ?
I got QT pro, Imovie and FCP

Thanks

Danny


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Danny,

Greetings! Which Polaroid dig camera do you have? Not that it will probably make much difference, but be good to make sure we have all the pertinent info as possible...  Curious, was you at one time able to download/view the images, but now you can't? Sorry for my confusion, but I believe that TWAIN refers to scanning, and asf is more related to audio/video file? Nevertheless, take a gander at:

http://www.misawa.net/archives/000190.html
http://mplayerosx.sourceforge.net/
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html


----------



## MrDarling (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks for the reply.
Its a Polaroid PDC 4350.
Since I have mac osx (10.2.8) I was able to plug and play - well plug and download pictures with Iphoto without installing any software.
I can still use Iphoto. However I can find any way to import the films I shot with it beside dragging it from the camera (when connecting the camera it mounts as a normal external drive)

So, either help me to get the PhotoImpressio software to work, or help me to convert the asf file into something I can open in QT pro. 
for what it worth, I downloaded an extension from canon and can now view the file in QT but with no sound. 
I want to be able to open it in QT (or imovie or FCP) so I will be able to edit it and use it together with other films...

thanks

Danny


----------

